

Show HN: Our newly launched dev/ops consultancy - makerops
http://makeropspro.com

======
nokarma1
"we", "about us", "contact us", "Someone from our staff".

You use copy which implies you are a team but your twitter account makes it
look like a one man operation.[1]

There's nothing wrong with going solo, but don't act like you're something
you're not.

[1][https://twitter.com/makerop](https://twitter.com/makerop)

~~~
makerops
We are more than a one man operation; I am the tech end of it, and I have a
partner that handles the sales cylce/marketing. The twitter is run by one man
though, me.

------
duncan_bayne
Nice :) Just one point - photos and bios on the About page would give a sense
of you are, not just what you do.

~~~
makerops
Cool, thanks for the feed back, makes sense. I'll get something put together
tonight. The markets we are going after, aren't clear to us just yet. We have
met with some startups, trying to get a sense of whether a CTO-as-a-service
arrangement is the best position for our value, so far it has been fairly
positive. Any suggestions are much appreciated.

------
rfnslyr
Looks terrible on retina screens. I cast away any company/service
automatically that doesn't pay attention to minute details like this.

~~~
janeglendale
To be fair, it looks blurry on non-retina screens, too.

The pixelated typeface they use seems like it should have straight edges, but
is blurry for some reason. It makes the whole site hard to look at.

~~~
makerops
Are you talking about the main slider images? It could be GIMP, I'll have to
find a designer.

